# Monster below Alum



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

I caught this beauty below Alum yesterday evening around 6. I've been fishing there all winter with cranks and haven't had any luck. Since the current was way up I decided to use jigs instead. Should have tried that a long time ago. It's 28in. 10lbs. I took it to the old dutchman to get it weighed. Here's a pic.


----------



## BABALABA83 (Mar 25, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

Nice Fish!!

I might drive by after work to see how many people have read this post by then.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

That is a hawg and I'm jealous as hell. Nice job!

BTW - was that the only fish you caught?


----------



## hodslinger (Mar 19, 2008)

hard work does pay off.that is a real nice fish.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Holy :b Cow!


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

wow. nicely done. seems like a lot of really nice saugeyes are being caught recently.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

That just goes to show patience is a virtue. 

Great fish! Now what is it? Is it a saugeye or a walleye? Does anyone know for sure?

Thats a fat fish for sure. I got a 10.3 eye on Erie in the fall and it was 31.5". What a beauty that fish of yours is. Even more beautiful with fries and vinegar .


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Great Job. Spillways are the ticket right now. I can't wait till the main lake bite starts. I've been having terrible luck at spillways.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

wow!!! nice eye!!! werei nwesterville do you live? in near huber ridge ele school..


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice pig for sure.congrats on breaking the 10 pound mark.
this is definitely time for :B


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Incredible!! Persistance pays off!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

NOW THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!! I've been hitting the spillways hard in eastern Ohio and have NEVER hit one like that! Great job! Used to fish Alum 20 years ago when I lived outside New Albany... ex got that house... Thanks for sharing ( and making us all jealous!)


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice going 'addict. Sounds like you paid your dues this winter.




> Now what is it? Is it a saugeye or a walleye? Does anyone know for sure?


Pigsticker, it's a saugeye. I was told the DNA from that fish was already tested & analyzed by 15 certified fish biologists and 10 different government agencies. It was deemed to be 100&#37; pure hybrid. It was also found to be legally hooked thru the mouth from the inside out.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Net said:


> Nice going 'addict. Sounds like you paid your dues this winter.
> 
> 
> Pigsticker, it's a saugeye. I was told the DNA from that fish was already tested & analyzed by 15 certified fish biologists and 10 different government agencies. It was deemed to be 100% pure hybrid. It was also found to be legally hooked thru the mouth from the inside out.


NICE PIG ! :B 

Net that is too funny !


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thats one heck of a eye Congratulations.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Great fish! 10lb saugeye are a rarity


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

wow, what an eye, has anyone else ever seen/caught a bigger spillway saugeye here in central ohio? ive heard there were a few 11lbers out of hoover. that has to be the biggest out of alum.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

wow- Great job. Looks like on the time on the water paid off!!


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Awesome catch! I need to get the boat out there so I can get them before they get through the dam!


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

SWEET FISH !!! Thanks for the pic, Now I HAVE to get to open water!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Gee, that is a really big saugeye from Alum spillway. I fish there a LOT and I have never seen one like that caught there. In fact, I have not seen the spring fishing there produce very well in years. Also, I drove by it and it was very muddy water at a very high flow rate. 

I guess we should all start fishing Alum on a constant basis and completely abandon other well known spring lunker saugeye spots like Hoover.........which had a nice flow rate and good water conditions. Though, I am just some idiot that never catches fish.

 

CG


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great looking Saugeye congrats i have seen you down there working it hard,it paid off. Congrats. Net to funny!! Danshady state record was from Alum over 12 pounds few years back!!!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

What a HAWG! Nice catch!


----------



## fishfryfever (May 19, 2007)

Great fish congrats. Had to be fun pulling it in.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

Dang, that's one impressive fish. Those jigs or gold right now. I'm even more impressed by the number of us not actually fishing. I feel kind'a guilty I'm not putting my time in this evening. Great job, by the way.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Awesome fish! That pig would go on the wall, for sure. I'd like to have the gate fee at Alum for the next week at $5per car!  

Tim


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Toolman said:


> Awesome fish! That pig would go on the wall, for sure. I'd like to have the gate fee at Alum for the next week at $5per car!
> 
> Tim


Make it $5/saugeye and you wouldn't make $20.

Now, if you could charge that at a couple other well known spots..........you might get a Jackson or two.

CG


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

Way to go! I used to fish Alum all the time and know how much time it takes. Nice Fish!


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

Nice Fish.. Congrats!!!!


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

Veeerryy nice! Wish we grew 'em like that down this way.:B


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm not calling anyone a liar, but I've caught many 27" and 28" walleye/saugeye in the spring and none of them have weighed over 8.5Lbs. Guess my fish just aren't eating enough... Nice fish.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

WalleyeJones said:


> Guess my fish just aren't eating enough...


Apparently they are not.

He said he had it weighed at the Old Dutchmen. That is enough for me and apparently for most others. I know you said you were not calling him a liar but obviously you are. No need to go there. It is a great fish and if he had it weighed and it went 10# why question it?

Great fish AnglinAddict!! That is a hawg and blow away any saugeye that I have ever landed.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

look at the state record saugeye and you will see another fish that dosent look as heavy as it actually weighed. Mature saugeye are just thick heavy fish especially in the spring.

Awesome fish!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

WalleyeJones said:


> I'm not calling anyone a liar, but I've caught many 27" and 28" walleye/saugeye in the spring and none of them have weighed over 8.5Lbs. Guess my fish just aren't eating enough... Nice fish.


I've caught several eyes in the 10 lb. range that were only 28" mostly in the fall but in the spring a 28" fish full of eggs and baitfish will definitely go 10 + lbs.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

No one is calling anyone a liar. WalleyeJones was simply recanting his own personal experience with 'eyes of that size.

Mine are similar. To date, the largest saugeye I've boated weighed 9 1/2 lbs. and was 29 1/4 inches long. I caught it on Memorial Day several years ago. I've taken a few saugeye between 27 and 28 inches. Like WJ, they ranged from 7 to 8 1/2 lbs.

Obviously there are fish that don't fit our cookie cutter models. However, in talking to fisherman who have taken 10 lb. 'eyes in the past, the consensus is that those fish will measure close to 30 inches. I don't question this fish's weight, but I do think it may have been longer than 28 inches. 

Either way, it's definately a trophy and worth bragging about. Alum continues to kick out some sows.

Well done!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

And The Old Dutchman is just about 1/4 mile from Hoover dam. I'm just making an observation.










CG


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

crittergitter said:


> And The Old Dutchman is just about 1/4 mile from Hoover dam. I'm just making an observation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fisherman providing us with disinformation? NEVER!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

the waters you guys fish must grow skinny saugeyes.it's entirely possible,and even fairly common for a 28 inch fish to weigh 10 pounds at any time from late fall to early spring.my biggest is just a couple ounces shy of 9 pounds on dig. scales.it measured 28 inches and was caught from hoover in mid-summer,and was a skinny fish.no eggs and no gut full of food.that fish would have been well over 10 at this time of year.my cousin has a 10 and 10 1/2 on his wall that both measured 28 inches.the 10 1/2 is easily verified,as it is a former state and world record.
it's one thing to question or call someone on an obvious black/white issue,but why even bother commenting when it comes to something that is easily believable and common?you guys never cease to amaze me


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

It amazes me also that someone would start of by saying " I'm not calling anyone a liar, but....." Tha man had it weighed so why not just accept it and forget it ? If you fish Tappan or Clendenning in the late fall, like December, you'll see many fish from 27-29 in. that weigh up to 11 lbs. My personal best is 10lb 8 oz. out of Tappan on a cranbait the 8th of Dec. and she was 28 1/4 in. Caught quite a few 7's and 8's that weren't 28 in long. Like Misfit said, sometimes some people amaze me with how their mind work's.... or doesn't....Pete


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Can you imagine if he didn't give us a picture? I think it would be better served if next time you catch a fish like this you actually let us see it on a registered scale. I wouldn't mind if you also have a 3rd or 4th party present and have them sign and affidavit.

Or you can do what some of us generally do now... don't even bother posting.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

That's a huge fish!


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow that is a monster!


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

Fantastic fish man!


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

It's 28 in. on the nose and 10lbs even and yes I caught it in the alum spillway there were 3 other people there. I didn't have a net and when I got it to the rocks it came off the hook so I jumped in and grabbed it. I took it home, put it on ice, and changed into some dry clothes (and took it over to the neighbors to show off). The next day i took it to the Old Dutchman to have it weighed because i didn't believe my scale. I'm not trying to give any misinformation, only showing off my catch. I hope all of us catch one that big, and there is plenty of room on the sidewalk at alum!!!


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Danshady said:


> wow, what an eye, has anyone else ever seen/caught a bigger spillway saugeye here in central ohio? ive heard there were a few 11lbers out of hoover. that has to be the biggest out of alum.


a few years ago I got one below Griggs that went over 28 inches. never got a weight though


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

AnglinAddict said:


> It's 28 in. on the nose and 10lbs even and yes I caught it in the alum spillway there were 3 other people there. I didn't have a net and when I got it to the rocks it came off the hook so I jumped in and grabbed it. I took it home, put it on ice, and changed into some dry clothes (and took it over to the neighbors to show off). The next day i took it to the Old Dutchman to have it weighed because i didn't believe my scale. I'm not trying to give any misinformation, only showing off my catch. I hope all of us catch one that big, and there is plenty of room on the sidewalk at alum!!!



Monday evening the flow rate out of Alum dam was 1500 cfs my friend! The sidewalk you claim to have jumped off of was under water as were the rocks. So now we know....................the rest of your story.

:B 

That is one BIG saugeye for sure. I also wish we could all catch one that big.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

oh snap!  

is it true?

fwiw, that is an amazing fish, regardless of where it was caught.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Well i guess I can only said what others have..
*THAT IS A HAWG SAUG! CONGRATZ!*


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, that is a monster saugeye:B Congrats - regardless of wether it was caught at Alum or Hoover 

I have never personally seen a saugeye that size. I've caught several walleye (Erie) over 10 lbs, but my biggest saugeye was barely 6lbs from Indian. You don't see 10 lb saugeye often!

That is a really nice looking fish with good coloring too - are you getting her mounted? It would make a great mount for sure!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Obviously he caught a huge 'eye and didn't want to give away the true spot. After private correspondence, I am at liberty to divulge the true location of anglinaddicts catch : ANTRIM LAKE.

Please, all fisherman, PROCEED TO ANTRIM LAKE as soon as possible. Make no mistake : the state record saugeye was caught in Antrim. THERE ARE HUGE FISH IN ANTRIM!:B :B AND BIG BUCKS IN THE WOODS BEHIND ANTRIM:! :! :! 

Please go fish ANTRIM LAKE! Or go fish somehere.





crittergitter said:


> Monday evening the flow rate out of Alum dam was 1500 cfs my friend! The sidewalk you claim to have jumped off of was under water as were the rocks. So now we know....................the rest of your story.
> 
> :B
> 
> That is one BIG saugeye for sure. I also wish we could all catch one that big.


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

Anyone who is still calling me a liar maybe you should relook at my post and see that I said I got it up to the rocks and jumped in to get it. I never mentioned the sidewalk. And also if you look at my original post I said I used jigs instead of cranks because the water was way up. Wow, first I lied about the weight, then the size, and now where I caught it. Unbelievable. Yes I'm getting it mounted, if it was a walleye it would have to be 30 inches, but a 28 inch saugeye is a fish of a lifetime.


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

that is one super size eye bro! Congrats on the catch...ignore the haters~


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Here's my cast into this murky water! 

great fish Man!! Who cares where you caught it! You know how it all went down and that's what matters. A catch like that has it's own story and your the one who lived it, to bad jealousy played a role in this thread. With all the Private Investigators on this site we're all lucky other threads don't get bashed like this one did. When I first saw the picture I reacted with a big WOW, and was happy for you. Now it's sad that it led where it has, to all who are in disbelief-- GET A LIFE or get off the site!!!


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

AnglinAddict said:


> Anyone who is still calling me a liar maybe you should relook at my post and see that I said I got it up to the rocks and jumped in to get it. I never mentioned the sidewalk. And also if you look at my original post I said I used jigs instead of cranks because the water was way up. Wow, first I lied about the weight, then the size, and now where I caught it. Unbelievable. Yes I'm getting it mounted, if it was a walleye it would have to be 30 inches, but a 28 inch saugeye is a fish of a lifetime.



You have a great fish there. Larger than most folks have even seen in central OH, myself included. A 10 lb saugeye is not all that common around these parts. And most of us know you don't have to justify yourself to folks with a wee bit too much time on their hands and a tad too much green in their hue. Thanks for posting. Hope the chirping choir doesn't dissuade others from posting such rare catches. Jeez. Maybe some of these private I's can lend their skills this summer to help catch losers who vandalize cars at some of our reservoirs and rivers.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

I think most of the posts were in jest (mine included). I certainly wasn't calling you a liar, AnglinAddict. There have been a number of posts on here recently joking about 'pleasant hill' and whatnot, or using disinformation.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm glad you are getting her mounted - I'd love to see a pic of the mount when you get it back. I agree with you - 28 inch walleye aren't uncommon at all, but saugeye are another story. I'd get that beauty mounted too!


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

This is why I hardly post or reply anymore!People talk to much crap.I believe the the fish is 10lbs and Walleye and Saugeye are not the same fish.Walleye tend to be longer and more slender.That is a great fish and for hard work and persistence ,good for you!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

AnglinAddict said:


> It's 28 in. on the nose and 10lbs even and yes I caught it in the alum spillway there were 3 other people there. I didn't have a net and when I got it to the rocks it came off the hook so I jumped in and grabbed it. I took it home, put it on ice, and changed into some dry clothes (and took it over to the neighbors to show off). The next day i took it to the Old Dutchman to have it weighed because i didn't believe my scale. I'm not trying to give any misinformation, only showing off my catch. I hope all of us catch one that big, *and there is plenty of room on the sidewalk at alum!!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> AnglingAddict, I am mostly pointing out flaws in your story. I sure wouldn't tell anyone where I caught a 10lb saugeye. So, let me get this straight..........the water was flowing between 1500 & 1700 cfs which is a wicked current in that narrow little creek. The water temp was approx 42 degrees and you jumped from small unstable rocks.....into the water where there was nothing to support yourself but small unstable rocks and oh by the way the freezing rushing water. If that is how all went down then why would you chime in at the end with the comment about the sidewalk..............your words not mine...................as if you didn't even realize it was under water? Hey, it's your fish and your story and I'm not hating........just trying to understand.
> ...


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

the weav said:


> This is why I hardly post or reply anymore!People talk to much crap.I believe the the fish is 10lbs and Walleye and Saugeye are not the same fish.Walleye tend to be longer and more slender.That is a great fish and for hard work and persistence ,good for you!


I almost don't anymore but I do put alot more reports on my site than I do on here.

Good Fish as I think I already have said


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

Very Nice ! Congrats on a great saugeye !! It's a shame that you post details on here and get slammed or your story "examined for flaws" especially with that picture, but I have seen alot from these same people on other boards. Don't pay any attention to them, they just like to stir the pot. Congrats.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well i must say as Misfit put it i cannot believe how this thread turned to a court case!! WOW! I am here to tell you i have witnessed him fishing down there all winter and working at it hard!! Talked to him couple times,and to question where it was caught and flow rates is beyond me. If you fish there you would know right where he was fishing there is no sidewalk but it is close and when the water gets that high it actually gives you a chance to get a hog like that. There are places that actually start swirling the water and creates perfect holding areas for fish and yes you could jump in that area and not be in swift deep water. That is on park side if you really want high water area go to other side and fish the grassy area if you know where that is a nice holding area there as well. As for the baitstore look at where he lives guys makes sense that is where he would take it. As for questioning length a 28" fish will clearly be large enough for a Saugeye i have 3 that are over 10 pounds all in that length. Swiper Wiper you really contradicted your self and helped are cause by your largest fish you caught,by the way congrats nice fish,but you said you caught it Memorial day weekend or somewhere then and it was over 29" but weighed only 9 1/2 pounds Well IF THAT FISH WAS CAUGHT THIS TIME OF YEAR WITH IT'S EGGS AND FAT IT WOULD BE 11 POUNDS EASY!! Case closed for me all i am saying is come on guys the guy caught a Trophy fish we all would be proud of and shared it with what he thought were fellow fishermen or sportsmen only to be embarassed over nothing!! Hope you get back out and get her twin!! Keep it up. Oh yeah and quickly a statement was made about misinformation about spillways a running joke between a few guys does not compare in anyway with how this post was handled!! Everyone knew that was from Delaware dam and for some reason if they did not they do now!! Mushroomman the gig is up!!


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i agree nice fish no matter how it all went down. and i have found out here on ogf that there are some people on here that like to get their nipples hard by getting other people all worked up. just like when i use to race atv's no one likes a winner and there was quite a few people that didnt like me. they are jealous is all, so just ignore them and enjoy fish


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

if people can't post pictures and share information with other "anglers" then what is the purpose of this site? i personaly don't care where he caught it, it is still a damn nice fish. and as most of you know most of us may never catch one like that. i don't know the guy so why in the world would i get on here and call him a liar or say he didn't catch it where he said. i think this is just plain stupidity you guys should be out trying to catch one half that size instead of beig jealous and bustin on the guy for catching one hell of a fish. congrats on the hog, keep it up obviously you know something the rest of us don't and by the way these guys are acting i wouldn't tell them either. congrats man great catch.:B :B


----------



## big larry catcher (Apr 8, 2005)

what a sow my friend i dont know how u did it without the lucky walleye tooth. when i picked up the phone u sounded like a kid with 5$ at the penny candy store. did u have to do it on a monday though? that made this the longest week ever cant wait till fri. as for the haters THIS MANS WORD IS GOOD AS GOLD ive fished with him for 20 yrs and it couldnt have happened to a more dedicated fisherman its about time GREAT JOB shes gonna look great on the wall. no one would have believed you caught it at sippo anyways lol


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree all the way with fishintechnician..... Its getting bad on here... That is a very nice fish... Hope you catch many more like that AnglinAddict..

GarryS


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Ah yes, I see the error of my ways. Thou shalt not ever question a fisherman. Shame on me.

CG


----------



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

hell of a nice fish man!! but personally i would have just said i caught it on a 3 1/2 ftstick laying out in my front yard right next to the puddle i caught it out of :B


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

This site is as bad as Fisherie, a bunch of bitchers and whiners who think they are the greatest fisherman on earth and don't think anyone else knows how to catch fish. No wonder so many guys dumped this site. Come on guys, grow up!!!!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

nice fish

we get post like this from time to time

mostly about s-eyes or steelhead (coughcough STOCKED coughcough)
i read it like i do all the others and move on to the next post  no point in complaining about a fish you dident catch or arguing with people over it

time to get the boat out :B


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

walcat said:


> This site is as bad as Fisherie, a bunch of bitchers and whiners who think they are the greatest fisherman on earth and don't think anyone else knows how to catch fish. No wonder so many guys dumped this site. Come on guys, grow up!!!!!


HAHAHA...and you would beeeeee...who? 

I get a kick out of lurkers who jump into a discussion to try and represent the user community.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice fish, awesome hog, I know Alum has BIG saugeye in it. Congrats, that will look sweet on the wall.


----------



## bad-luck louie (May 22, 2005)

Very nice! Great catch. You deserve it.


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I hit alum spillway today from 2-430 i caught 2 one was 24 inches and 6.1 lbs and the other went 19 inches and 2.6 lbs. I will post picks later, but thanks again for the information dude. He fishslim what's up see you up at oshay for the crappie soon. thanks again and great saugeye 10 lbs I ONLY WISH MINE WAS LIKE THAT. SWEEEEEET :B


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice Trophy - It is always good to get your first fish of the year out of the way and to catch a trophy like that is just awsome.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

Its a nice fish congrats, who cares what others think. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice fish, Thanks for the pics and how you caught it.


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

I was just wondering if any of these big eyes were kept and if so, did you check the stomach contents. Last November I caught a fat 24# saugeye that soppesedly weighed only 4.5#. It was an old Zebco scale from the 70's. Most importantly she had two four inch freshwater drum in her belly along with some other unidentifiable baitfish. I always find it interesting to survey what my favorite species is feeding on around the state!


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

here are the pics of my catches thanks again caught another yesterday.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job. Nice fish look pretty tasty!!


----------



## mkish (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## Relic Hunter (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you very much Anglinaddict and meisterdog, couldn't believe all the fish coming out of there so I had to see for myself. Anglinaddict....above anyone else, I promise I believe you. Nice catch...here's a couple pics of mine,3#s and 6.9#s. Maybe this will help the non-believers....once again man....great fish!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Thought i saw you guys down there this evening. I think your brother Craig was up a little farther from you. You guys were fishing end of sidewalk. Some wind down there it was howling. Water was shut off and way low was surprised thought there would be more flow. Was those double quarters you guys were throwing or double 1/8 ounce jigs. I walked up behind you guys for a second saw the 2 on the stringer. Nice! Notice it was a fast retrieve you were using fish hit it hard and agressive? Again nice job! Would have been good jerk bait night if wind would have died out.


----------



## Relic Hunter (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey slim, yes that was us. With as many rocks that are down there, I try to keep my jigs just above to save on lead. However, one of mine was caught while snapping my jigs off the rocks. As soon as the jig was free, fish hit hard. I use 1/8 ounce and I think they use 1/4s. Your absolutely right about the calmness and rogues, reason I fished in that spot was saw a pool of dead shad suspended there and fished directly underneath that, while water was still calm watched numerous fish roll and grab shad. Missed quite a few and foul hooked a few. Never had so much fun there, heard great things in the past, now I'm a believer. Will be down there early before work in same spot, christmas tree and chartreuese. Saw 7 others caught through the day.
Get while the gettin's good...happy fishing.....ps..stopped in at cheshire and talked to Toby and there was an 8 and a 9 brought in last thursday...so why not a 10? Great fish again anglinaddict


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

AnglinAddict said:


> Anyone who is still calling me a liar maybe you should relook at my post and see that I said I got it up to the rocks and jumped in to get it. I never mentioned the sidewalk. And also if you look at my original post I said I used jigs instead of cranks because the water was way up. Wow, first I lied about the weight, then the size, and now where I caught it. Unbelievable. Yes I'm getting it mounted, if it was a walleye it would have to be 30 inches, but a 28 inch saugeye is a fish of a lifetime.



makes you almost sorry you posted here, huh? well, my friend, i dont give a shot where you caught it. thats one sweet 10 pounder. be proud and ignore the haters.....oh and thanks for the photo.


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

nice to meet you relic hunter. we have to hook up this summer and lay into some other species. AND man did i not tell you hell of a nice couple of fishes. Keep on casting


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Everyone knows there aint no fish in Alum!  

CG


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Yea Alum is in rare form this year. Iam heading back down there tonight before my bro gets them all. See you all on the water.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome fish.


I really don't understand the need for another member to "try and show inconsistencies" with someones post like this. If you choose to doubt something, based upon some fact, personal belief or just plain old sheer ignorance, but who really cares . What some may profess as fact or impossible, the naysayers of the world, remind me that the world was once flat 

All of us should be careful when trying to point out flaws in others, as it tends to make our own flaws much more visible in the process.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

I don't believe any of you really exist, for what its worth. Therefor, nor do these awesome huge saugeye!


----------



## Relic Hunter (Feb 16, 2008)

Relic Hunter said:


> Thank you very much Anglinaddict and meisterdog, couldn't believe all the fish coming out of there so I had to see for myself. Anglinaddict....above anyone else, I promise I believe you. Nice catch...here's a couple pics of mine,3#s and 6.9#s. Maybe this will help the non-believers....once again man....great fish!


Was able to get down again this morning for a couple of hours before work, managed 2 more decent ones. Talked to a friend who said there were 35 people down there around 4 this evening, curious how everyone did. Really wanted to play hookie today from roofing, but just thankful i got a couple more. Bout time to move up on the main lakes as soon as I can get my boat ready. Hope you guys didn't catch them all, if so, show some pictures for the naysayers. Meistergog, nice meeting you too, pm me and we'll get into some fish this summer.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Great fish guy's. Anglinaddict, if you weighed that fish the next day, it's possible that fish actually could have weighed more than that. I know from personal experiance with largemouth, that a 20" fish will weigh as much as 3 or more lbs. more from pre-spawn through spawn than a fish in summer patterns will.


----------

